

Show HN: Takipi log links - view live data directly from your log files - rubygnome
http://www.takipi.com/logs.html

======
mosselman
For a very techy subject, I really like the creativity on the site's design. I
like the Eclipse icons on the field at the bottom for example. Creative,
without forgetting that we are talking about technology. Props to the
designer.

------
nkvoll
Interesting! But does this mean that for every log line, the current full
stack is sent to Takipi? Doesn't this wreak havoc on performance?

~~~
rubygnome
The log links don't send the full stack for every log line, only for the ones
with fatal errors. moreover, the log links pace is controlled, so if your
system "chokes" on logs, Takipi will lower the links rate, so they'll only
appear when an "interesting" error occurs, i.e new/unfamiliar errors, or ones
that provide you with new information.

